# replaceing the stock oilpresure sen.



## BEERBUEFF (Sep 3, 2003)

does anyone know if i can throw an aftermarket oil presure sensor in the stock location?im thinkin of just pullin the stock one out and leavein the stock wire hang but im not sure if its going to mess with my ECU or if i should splice into the aftermarket wire an hook the stock wire in to that, or what i should do? anyone got any info? it would help alot......


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that'll screw the ECU. why would you want to do that in the first place? If you want an oil pressure gauge, get an electric one, and go to www.nissport.com and buy the adapter that screws into the sender port. You really don't need an oil pressure gauge unless you're running hardcore boost, anyways.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

or if you wanna know your leakin oil


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

he must be leaking oil


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

why dont you rethink that, maybe a oil temp gauge will serve you a lil better.


----------



## BEERBUEFF (Sep 3, 2003)

thanks chimmike i never new that they had an addaptor


----------

